# Solved: virtualbox Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

hi i have been trying to get virtualbox to run without success.
it will not let the vm start-up and produces the error message saying Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
it tells me to

```
[COLOR=#0000FF]sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup[/COLOR]
```
 but when i run this it just retuns to a new line without doing anything. i have checked the init.d folder to ensure the file is there which it is but i still cant get it to run.
i have looked around the Internet but i have not seen this issue come up before. any guidance would be very helpful as i am scratching my head as to why it does not work.
i am running ubuntu 12.04 lts

thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

I would just try again.

Try this tutorial: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/install-virtualbox-4-1-14-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

for reasons unknown to me doing this worked. strange it did not work the last 100 times i tried installing it.

thanks for all your help


----------

